# People are crual and you can't do anything about it.



## Zindi (Jan 6, 2017)

So, might turn out a little long, forgive me.
On Monday evening a saw a post in our town's dog lover facebook group that someone found 2 hamsters left on a playground in a terrarium. I directed them to the hamster facebook group but turns out they were in fact something with a long tail. Since the pictures were quite blurry i wasn't quite sure if they were young rats or mice but i had a spare cage so i messaged the guy and told him if we could meet up i could tell what they were and if they are rats i can take them in (he didn't know anything about rats so tried to find them someone who did) we meet up on tuesday, lo and behold, 2, about 6 weeks old almost identical female rats. The cage had a wire net on it so they don't escape but they were still left in the freezing cold weather outside with barely enough wood shaving to cover the galss below them. 
I took them home and realized they are the sweetest, most playful rats i ever seen so i'm trying to convice my mother to keep them (our "rat limit" is 4 and i already have that much but i'm still trying). What i don't understand is WHY would anyone just throw out such sweet little girls, they don't bite, don't try to escape, not a single problem.
Then, the girlfriend of the guy messaged me, that turns out one of her friends owned them previously (he's also very grateful that i took them in) and that he gave them to 2 girls and that's the last he saw of the rats so we probably have our culprits.
One of my friends asked me why i'm not seeking legal action since by law this is animal abuse but sadly i realized something. The law doesn't care about animal abuse in Hungary. People who beat their dogs/cats to death get nothing, a few months ago someone threw 2 guinea pigs out of a 4rd floor window (they both died) and NOTHING happened. If i report to the police with names and addresses they will just tell me "it's a rat, they're fine, who cares" but if i go and have a talk with these idiots personaly suddenly the police will probbaly be all over my ass for threatening them or something (i wouldn't be surprised if they would twist the story) and it enrages me a lot that people can just do this **** without consequences.


----------



## WorldofRats (Dec 19, 2017)

That is horrible! I understand why your not reporting them.


----------



## Ratologist (Nov 24, 2016)

For what it's worth, I don't think reporting it would get you anywhere in the U.S., either. We have laws here about how lab rats are to be treated, but otherwise rats & mice are not among the animals protected by the Animal Welfare Act.


----------



## Catsratz (Nov 19, 2016)

Ratologist said:


> For what it's worth, I don't think reporting it would get you anywhere in the U.S., either. We have laws here about how lab rats are to be treated, but otherwise rats & mice are not among the animals protected by the Animal Welfare Act.


 As far as I know as a member of NAVS (anti-vivisection) they don't count mice, rats, and birds. They even experiment on fish - and just about everything else.


----------

